# How big is your buck pen?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering ... how large of an area do I need for a buck and a wether? I have goats in my yard.. and the 4 does have quite a large area (not acres, but big-ish) So... if I got an ND buck and a wether... how much room do you think they would need?
The idea is under consideration....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe 10x20 on the small size. More room is always nicer. 
I built a area 30x40 to house 4 bucks. My boys get to spend part of the year in different breeding pastures with their girls.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a movable 16'x16' cattle panel pen for my boys, but I let them out for food and exercise every couple of days or so.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine is 40 X 70 but I have nubians- 1 buck, 2 wethers with one being 4 months old. It was my original pasture but my girls have their own area now.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Right now until we move we have a 169 ft. of the electro netting fence for my nigi buck and his friend who is a boar nubian cross. Good size for them for now. After we move they will have 5 acres to roam on with the horses.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Our new buck pen is 170ft X 90ft. Our old buck pen was only 35 ft X 35ft...on average we have about 4 bucks (sometimes less, sometimes more) they get turned out on to an acre area every couple of days.


----------

